# Horsemint?



## Wandering Man (Jan 15, 2016)

We have a section of our backyard that we've allowed to grow, supplemented with wildflowers we've planted. I'm really pleased with the natural flowering plants that have emerged.

The bluebonnets are gone, along with Indian Blanket and others. 

Horsemint is one of the surprise flowers that we have. I didn't know what it was at first, and decided to look it up when I found the bees all over it.

I've learned it is full of thymol, a natural fungicide, and antibacterial agent. True? Is this really a naturally occurring plant that will help fight Varroa?

Is there anything I should be wary of?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Thymol is found several plants. Most likely nectar has only trace amounts. 

It's also just one of many plant made chemicals that kill mites. Thymol is effectively used for mites as a concentrated time release vapor. But many thousands of times what they will get naturally. The mite needs a specific dose to kill it so does the bee, just the dose is higher;

https://www.researchgate.net/public..._and_adult_worker_honey_bees_Apis_mellifera_L


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wandering Man said:


> We have a section of our backyard that we've allowed to grow, supplemented with wildflowers we've planted. I'm really pleased with the natural flowering plants that have emerged.
> 
> The bluebonnets are gone, along with Indian Blanket and others.
> 
> ...


When I feed my bees in the fall and spring, I make a tea of all the mints I have in my yard: bee balm (different varieties), mountain mint, chocolate mint, catmint, lemon mint, Russian sage, hyssop and anise. I collect the plants, and put them in the heating water and bring to a boil then let it simmer. Strained it and put the right amount of sugar for 1:1 and 1:2 mix.


----------

